# How often do you wash your motorhome?



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

I got the bucket, sponge and hosepipe out about four weeks ago. Now it's looking a bit dirty again. Mainly bird poo, including some red/purple bird poo 8O 

Well I hope it's bird poo 8O 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I only wash mine before going on a trip.
Seems little point when even stored in a barn as the birds always leave their mark.

Ray.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

As little as poss, but when I do go for it, I do a good job of it including the roof. Polish a couple of times a year.

steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well if it is standing in between Rallies I wash it the day before setting off.
If it is on a long trip then every other day if we are on good sites that let you, as travelling around it gets filthy.
I also love to give it a good polish once a month when we are away.
A wax twice a year.

It is my job because I have always cleaned our Motors I love washing a car and I love seeing the Motorhome gleaming--its a woman thing


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Clean it before every trip.
Gerry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It's really interesting how folk differ.

I only give my van a token gesture clean before a long trip and a deep wash afterwards.

It's just had it's most recent scrub last Sunday, following a trip around La Belle.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just cleaned it off tomorrow. Next clean before next trip


Dave P


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Every year.

C.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Every year


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

After every trip & sometimes in between if it needs it.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the day after every trip, i like to remove the bugs before there sun baked to to the overhead 
chapter


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I not sure,i`ll ask the wife when she has finished pumping up the tyres ,and making my dinner. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomorrow I will wash the van for the first time!!
Well my first time. It hasn't been washed since we returned from the voyage so there are French and Spanish insects to be dealt with as well as our exotic Irish species. I bought bug bashing formula and tar removing stuff today in a car factors shop. 
I have never seen another woman in one of these shops (ever!)
They are always the most intimidating shops to go in to. I never feel that I can give off a confident knowing air in a Motor Factor Shop, even when I know what I want.

Ca


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Once a year properly, the lower part when it is so grubby I can't stand it any longer. 

Guess I spend too much time polishing my old cars, which 'have' to be very smart - can't keep up the same standard on something as big as the motorhome.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Never! That's what I keep a husband (Penquin) for! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Spare a thought for us, you only have one, think of how many we have to keep clean and spotless  

Peter


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Spare a thought for us, you only have one, think of how many we have to keep clean and spotless
> 
> Peter


You're surely not expecting sympathy are you Peter (hihi!!)


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Of oursre and some unpaid volunteers  

Peter


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

In your dreams!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

It goes to the 'American Car Wash' at Chartham Hatch (Well it is an American RV!) and gets washed all over twice a year by Polish young men, usually 4 of them at the same time, roof included, for £20. Blooming good job they make of it to!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Quite a few time really!! usually before a trip though!!


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

When it's dirty and Lorraine wont wash it for me..

I hate washing vehicles, loath it... chore chore chore.
Especially the van roof!!

I think the car has only been washed a dozen times in 3 years!
and most of them were by machines.

Every time I get a new vehicle I say I'm going to keep it nice and clean, well we have had our new van 2 weeks now, So wait for it.....

I promise I'll clean it tomorrow... Promise

Brian


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

When guilt kicks in !!!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In spite of what MrsW said earlier! 

I try to clean it before and after every trip and in between if it really needs it. The roof is in need of being done now before we set of in a couple of weeks so I will have to have a go one of these evenings!

She does drop large hints about her car (which is filthy) but so far my hearing seems to be a little selective - but I guess she will probbably read this and then ...............

Dave


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

I am in the process of getting some good wax, something with a lasting shine. Do you have any recommendations????? 

If the wheels are dirty then the van looks dirty. Keep them clean then do the rest when it looks unkept but always wash bird droppings off asap


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Before each trip, other than that she can look after herself. If the flies get too thick the windscreen is cleaned in between.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I sit in the garden all day in my reclining chair,tissue in hand waiting for the wood pigeons to deposit on the MH,i know it`s a hard job,but my wife has to go to work .


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Before every trip and inbetween when it starts to look grubby.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

locovan said:


> Well if it is standing in between Rallies I wash it the day before setting off.
> If it is on a long trip then every other day if we are on good sites that let you, as travelling around it gets filthy.
> I also love to give it a good polish once a month when we are away.
> A wax twice a year.
> ...


I have just seen a convoy of dirty cars heading in your direction :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

More often than the previous owner, been at it for two weeks on and off so far, should finish today, except for the roof, that can wait til next week.

There is original build sealant in the middle of a few panels, bloody pain to get off, just put the polish on the front and one side, just the back to T cut and polish then, it does look a lot better though, next time will be next year, around March April time, until then it'll just get a cat lick.

Kev.

PS not mentioning any names, but some of you either have too much time on your hands or suffer from OCD :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, it's done and I have a nice clean van in my driveway now.

The Basque insects put up the most resistance bravely defending themselves, though it has to be said that the French bugs tried good defensive techniques, bunkering down behind the grille and eventually attemting some kind of diplomatic immunity round the EU flag on the numberplate.

But all resistance was wiped out with my powerful Agent Green Chemical Weapon!
Oh Yes! We Irish know how to fight dirty (and clean too!) 

Ca


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*OCD...*

ERMMMM...

Once a week.... looking forward to doing it when I get home from work tonight... looking forward to it as the missus is out at fat club which means I can stay out there until it is dark....

Roof gets done once a month, engine once a month and I done my overalls and clean underneith every few months or so.

At least my wife has made me give up cleaning it on tour....

Daniel.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I wash ours , before and after each trip. The roof is washed about every 6 months.

It feels like work washing my own van, as I do motorhome valeting as a job.
_(Advertising removed by moderators)_


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

I usually wait for the inevitable rain shower to happen, then i go out and move the water around with an extending brush!! :lol: :wink: Any bird droppings usually get washed off as I pass the motorhome (it's on our driveway) when I go to water the flower tubs etc by the main entrance. If there's no rain forecast then I'll drive around until I find a deep puddle (ford) and drive through it a few times!!   :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink: 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

BJNorris said:


> When it's dirty and Lorraine wont wash it for me..
> 
> I hate washing vehicles, loath it... chore chore chore.
> Especially the van roof!!
> ...


Hi Brian

Yes it is a chore which is why I'm still only thinking about washing it 

Lovely van the Rio, and it has the bigger washroom with shower? Hope you're enjoying it.

yozz


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

mine never has a chance to get dirty as i wash it all the time, just spent 2 weeks in france and washed it twice while i was there!! and washed it monday got all the tar off the wheel arches. all it now needs is a good polish which i will do asap. canbe driving around in £30,000 worth of dirt...not me gov!!! dennis


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

brillopad said:


> mine never has a chance to get dirty as i wash it all the time, just spent 2 weeks in france and washed it twice while i was there!! and washed it monday got all the tar off the wheel arches. all it now needs is a good polish which i will do asap. canbe driving around in £30,000 worth of dirt...not me gov!!! dennis


Now that's dedication Dennis!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

CPW2007 said:


> I usually wait for the inevitable rain shower to happen, then i go out and move the water around with an extending brush!! :lol: :wink: Any bird droppings usually get washed off as I pass the motorhome (it's on our driveway) when I go to water the flower tubs etc by the main entrance. If there's no rain forecast then I'll drive around until I find a deep puddle (ford) and drive through it a few times!!   :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


Driveway, main entrance indeed, are you OK to talk to us lowly plebs, don't let nanny catch you :roll: :roll: :roll:

Kev.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Ooops - sorry Kev - my excuse is that I was at work when replying and couldn't multi-task (man-thing! :roll: :wink: ) and couldn't think of a way to describe the front gate on our driveway!   

Living in the country has its perks - one of them is a big enough driveway to get the motorhome, two cars and a couple of other cars parked on it when needed! The main entrance is a five bar gate and a matching pedestrian gate - and no they ain't electric either!! :wink: :wink: 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> CPW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I usually wait for the inevitable rain shower to happen, then i go out and move the water around with an extending brush!! :lol: :wink: Any bird droppings usually get washed off as I pass the motorhome (it's on our driveway) when I go to water the flower tubs etc by the main entrance. If there's no rain forecast then I'll drive around until I find a deep puddle (ford) and drive through it a few times!!   :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:
> ...


Careful or he will park his motorhome in your back passage :wink:


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Aggggh I hope not!!!

Kev n liz did I read right you are going to do the roof after spending all that time on the rest of the van??? 8O


----------



## macapaca (May 29, 2009)

*New motorhome owner looking for a few tips on cleaning*

Hi,

Could any members please give me some tips on cleaning my new motor home?
It is a N & B Arto.
I went to Halford's and there was a lot of kit on sale.
Thought I would ask for a few tips here before I buy a load of useless stuff.
We are off to France touring and would like to be able to keep it respectable while away.
Huge windscreen to keep clean!
What are the essentials to buy?

Thanks guys!


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Careful or he will park his motorhome in your back passage :wink:[/quote]

8O 8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted:

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

josieb said:


> Aggggh I hope not!!!
> 
> Kev n liz did I read right you are going to do the roof after spending all that time on the rest of the van??? 8O


Unfortunately yes, the roof gets done last, it's because of where it lives, under trees, it gets no sun to dry it off, so I do it last and just hose off the sides from above, sound 4rse about face, but it does look clean and shiny when done, and it's out of the way most of the time when it's being done, I do the roof first some times, it depends on the weather.

Kev


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: New motorhome owner looking for a few tips on cleaning*



macapaca said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could any members please give me some tips on cleaning my new motor home?
> It is a N & B Arto.
> ...


_(Advertising removed by Moderators)_ I get lots of my customers ask me how I get their vans looking better than they can get them their selves.


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

After many hours of motivating myself i finally went outside and washed the van AND the roof this morning,ready for the weekend.Why does it always rain when we plan to go out in the van?.

Now back in the safety of the house with a cup of tea and on this website,Life on the edge eh.


Bevjohn


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: New motorhome owner looking for a few tips on cleaning*



Jezport said:


> macapaca said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


It wouldn't be very cost effective following them to Frarnce.

Kev.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

bevjohn said:


> After many hours of motivating myself i finally went outside and washed the van AND the roof this morning,ready for the weekend.Why does it always rain when we plan to go out in the van?.
> 
> Now back in the safety of the house with a cup of tea and on this website,Life on the edge eh.
> 
> Bevjohn


AND the roof 8O

My excuse today is that it was just too warm and sunny


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You mean you're supposed to _ wash _ it as well as everything else ?

( Best device we ever bought -or to be 100% accurate, Fiat bought for us via a voucher- was a pair of front mudguards. Catch no end of mud.)

G


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Usually wash it every week (saturday) if not actually using it that day.....polish it once a month.......except the roof   . I havent plucked up the courage to get up there.

I can see it hour after hour, day afer day from my office window (i use the 'van during the week as my 'London Pad' parked in the office car-park) and the roof is embarassing   .

Will it take my weight if i get up there??
c


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We wash ours once a year whether it needs it or not 8) 8) 8) 

Erm thats the royal we, I usually content myself with a few encouraging remarks like 'look you missed a bit' or 'ewwwwwwwwwww look at the bird poo' am the evr so helpful sort........................snigger!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Usually wash it every week (saturday) if not actually using it that day.....polish it once a month.......except the roof   . I havent plucked up the courage to get up there.
> 
> I can see it hour after hour, day afer day from my office window (i use the 'van during the week as my 'London Pad' parked in the office car-park) and the roof is embarassing   .
> 
> ...


Make sure you remove your high heels Carl, before you go onto the roof, as they'll probably stick in and trap you up there.

fortunately, ours is a walk on roof, but it's still a pain to do, as it's a proper hands n knees job, I can get to most of it using a wall at one side, and the house entrance staircase at the other.

Be very careful if using a step ladder, try to get the steps between the MH and a wall to stop them pushing away when you put pressure on to the roof with the cleaning cloth/sponge or whatever.

Kev.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> > Usually wash it every week (saturday) if not actually using it that day.....polish it once a month.......except the roof   . I havent plucked up the courage to get up there.
> ...


Even as a professional, I still find some roofs a pain especially the ones with a large sloping luton and loads of accessories up there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What do you use to keep mould etc away?

Kev.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I find that if you get rid of it all completely, including scrubbing it out from the channels and grooves it usually sorts it, but you must make sure that you have cleaned it all away and not left a thin layer of grime behind,


----------



## Dogswotsits (Oct 15, 2005)

*Next week.*

I will clean mine next week, or was it next month, mind you I said that last month or was it the month before and I still haven't done it.

Hmmmm, anyone know of a drive through motorhome car wash in Sussex.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

now there's an idea that hopefully won't catch on, :roll: :roll: :roll: 

I can just imagine all the fridge vent covers and gas locker doors whirring around in the big blue brushes, just waiting to bash the sides of your MH in.

Kev.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Watch that tv aerial spin 8O


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Can you elaborate on........ "As little as poss, but when I do go for it, I do a good job of it including the roof. Polish a couple of times a year.steve"

........... What polish do you all use as it's a plastic / fibre glass the paints on ( apart from the 'motor-van-part' !!! ) so not sure if normal car polish is Ok !

Thanks


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Gixer-Mark said:


> Can you elaborate on........ "As little as poss, but when I do go for it, I do a good job of it including the roof. Polish a couple of times a year.steve"
> 
> ........... What polish do you all use as it's a plastic / fibre glass the paints on ( apart from the 'motor-van-part' !!! ) so not sure if normal car polish is Ok !
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Me n Suzy gave our Van a thorough waxing this week. We used the Meguiar's Deep Crystal 3-Step System and the results for us were stunning.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

I clean the luton every time we move to keep the dead flies at bay. I clean the roof once a month as it is like a landing pad and wax it at least twice a year. I can clean the sides up to twice a week if i see the black streaks starting. I find it best to give it a good wipe down every time it rains or there is a heavy dew. Ann says i am a cleaning nutter, I just hate to see the van dirty.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan.


----------



## mickyloo (May 1, 2005)

How safe is it to stand on the roof (the rigid bit, not the luton)?


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I wash it when I am ashamed!  
I stand (or usually kneel) on the roof and have never had a problem.


----------

